# best tool for cutting spokes



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

what's the best tool for cutting spokes? i have several older wheelsets that I want to salvage the good rim or hub but not the rest. i've used my park snips in a few cases where nipples were stripped or frozen but would rather not "dull" it on cutting 200+ spokes and I don't want to spend hours un-lacing all of them.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Bolt cutters*

de-tension first then snip away


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

are all the nips frozen? if not, how about a drill with screwdriver bit, and back em all out from the rim side? can't see where that would take that much longer


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I use a Dremel with a cut off wheel...

And save a few nipples..they make great cable ends....


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> are all the nips frozen? if not, how about a drill with screwdriver bit, and back em all out from the rim side? can't see where that would take that much longer


I've tried that. It's very slow and frustrating. Hard to keep the bit centered, and if any nipple is galled you get slowed down even more. Cutting is way faster. With a bolt cutter (even a small one) it's a piece of cake, but I've done it with a good-sized pair of diagonal cutters without damaging myself or the tool. Less than a minute for a 36-spoke wheel.

And I wouldn't waste time de-tensioning.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

A good pair of diagonal cutters should work. If they say Craftsman on them Sears should replace them if they go dull.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

*End-cutting pliers*

I use a pair of end-cutting pliers. These ones sell for $16 alone but I got them in a set so it worked out to much less. They snip away just fine on the spokes, no need for de-tensioning. Also, I have no other use for these pliers so could care less if they do go dull.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> de-tension first then snip away


+1 on the de-tension first . . . I was going to say that, but you beat me to it.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cable cutters - I really like the Pedro's ones


----------

